
Ruby 2.3 Is Only 4% Faster than 2.2 - adymo
http://ruby-performance-book.com/blog/2016/02/is-ruby-2-3-faster-no-significant-improvement-for-production-rails-applications.html
======
ksec
There is OMR from IBM, which they said will likely / hopefully be open source
under MIT. And I hope Ruby Community will adopt it rather then leaving it out
like JRuby.

And I love the quote

I was concerned that Ruby is actually getting faster. Looks like there is no
reason to worry. Rails/Ruby expert who switched to Phoenix/Elixir

------
Horusiath
Maybe it's time to look into JRuby backed by Truffle+Graal? These guys seem to
make something really promising. See:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRMWwjqbXUo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRMWwjqbXUo)

~~~
adymo
JRuby has always been promising... for the last 10 years ;)

